# 22's with 96 caprice HOW FAT CAN I GET THE LIP



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

Post pics of the rim and the lip size. How fat can i get the lip? Fatter tha better, but for some reason i only see bmw 745's with that fat lip on the rear. Is it possible to get that fat lip all the way around on an 96 caprice


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I seen a few out here that had some super deep dishes on the back, but I don't think they were as deep as the ones you see on the 7 series BMWs. 

If you want to runs spokes, there's a place here in LA that can custom make your wires to increase dish depth simply by drilling holes in the dish for spokes, but to maximize the amount of dish you can get. When I get a new car for my wife, I'm going through them. They're not ridicously over prced either. Hit me up if you need the number.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

why the $1200 gonna wear out soon tires? you can run 265/35s all day no prob. anyway the nice thing about the impala is NO skirts you can go from -15 through +20


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 2 2005, 09:21 AM~4120969
> *I seen a few out here that had some super deep dishes on the back, but I don't think they were as deep as the ones you see on the 7 series BMWs.
> 
> If you want to runs spokes, there's a place here in LA that can custom make your wires to increase dish depth simply by drilling holes in the dish for spokes, but to maximize the amount of dish you can get. When I get a new car for my wife, I'm going through them. They're not ridicously over prced either. Hit me up if you need the number.
> *


yea i didnt want spokes. but wanted deep dish spoke look. Sounds like they do some awsome customizing though


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 2 2005, 09:29 AM~4121016
> *why the $1200 gonna wear out soon tires? you can run 265/35s all day no prob. anyway the nice thing about the impala is NO skirts you can go from -15 through +20
> *


What do u mean -15 -20? So that means u can take the lip out as far as the beamers and all the way around?? Here is a pic of some nice rims i seen on cardomain.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

mines got 6" lips no rub no mods 265/35/22


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 2 2005, 10:29 AM~4121016
> *why the $1200 gonna wear out soon tires? you can run 265/35s all day no prob. anyway the nice thing about the impala is NO skirts you can go from -15 through +20
> *



i am running a -6 offset in 20", and in a 22" with a -15 you would be rubbing 

if you want a 22" you need to be at +10 or+15 to not rub 


here is a pic of my 96 20" -6 offset no rub ,but if it was a 22" with the same -6 it would rub


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

designed for “soft” and “hard” tuning, ideal for tire/wheel conversions Asymmetric tread design; exclusive styling The utmost driving enjoyment: precise cornering, excellent grip- even at the limit, high resistance to aquaplaning Extra load carrying capacity Comprehensive range for wide coverage in the Replacement Market 


Specifications for tire
size: 245/30-22

UTQG: 
Max Load: 1389 lbs.
Max Inflation Pressure: 51 psi
Tread Depth: 11/32"
Rim Width Range: 8-9.5"
Meas. Rim Width: 8.5"
Section Width: 10"
Tread Width: "
Overall Height: 27.9"
Revolutions per Mile: 746 


go with a 245-30-22 pirelli it will be shoter and thinner and will reduce rubbing


----------



## tid9 (Jul 28, 2004)

The pirelli 245-30-22 tire is a GREAT tire choice, but the price is not economical. Each tires runs around $425. That's $1700+ for just tires. If you want 255-30-22, shoot me a pm with your zip. Depending on location, I can probably do those for somewhere around $1000 shipped. 



[email protected]


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

you mean like this?????? :0 :0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

are u trying ot stay low....


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 2 2005, 04:13 PM~4123665
> *you mean like this?????? :0  :0
> *


AHHH!! Exactly like that!!! BUT.....howcome the front isnt the same size?? and what offset etc...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@Nov 3 2005, 12:12 AM~4126376
> *AHHH!! Exactly like that!!! BUT.....howcome the front isnt the same size?? and what offset etc...
> *



they are staggered 

the front lip can not be as deep as the back , it will rub


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Nov 3 2005, 07:45 AM~4127447
> *they are staggered
> 
> the front lip can not be as deep as the back , it will rub
> *


yup


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Nov 2 2005, 03:35 PM~4122616
> *i am running a -6 offset in 20",    and in a 22" with a -15 you would be rubbing
> 
> if you want a 22"  you need to be at +10 or+15 to not rub
> ...




but you also lowered yours  which is why 22's could possibly rub.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

striclylegit cc

yes correct it would rub beacuse it is lowered, if i tried the 22 

but i am pretty sure that even if the car was at factory height and you put 22" spokes and remember most 22" are 9" width not 8" that it would rub in the back right side with backseats occupied 

i may be wrong about that , but i am pretty sure that it is right 

thanks


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Nov 3 2005, 02:25 PM~4128340
> *striclylegit cc
> 
> yes correct it would rub beacuse it is lowered, if i tried the 22
> ...


im putting 22's on my 95 impala i picked out sum gfg look-a-likes and the got a nice dish but 2 fit them im just putting one spacer in the front for turning purposes and i already have it equipped with air shoks in the back in case i do have to take ppl in my back seat which normally doesnt happen but when thiers no one in the back i just leave it at stock height


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Nov 3 2005, 11:53 AM~4128482
> *im putting 22's on my 95 impala i picked out sum gfg look-a-likes and the got a nice dish but 2 fit them im just putting one spacer in the front for turning purposes and i already have it equipped with air shoks in the back in case i do have to take ppl in my back seat which normally doesnt happen but when thiers no one in the back i just leave it at stock height
> *





what i am trying to say is that you can use a 22" wheel on a slammed impala 
if the offfset is +15 and no rub with a 245/30/22

if the impala is stock height and the offest is to negative i think it will still rub in the rear right side definetly when back seat occupied , but even maybe with no rear seat passengers , but going up an angled incline like a Burger king drive thru or something like that 

so if you want 22 inch spokes try to find standard offset 8" width , 245/30/22 tire 
and an offset that is at least 0 or positive but not negative

Daytons in 8" width standard offset are -6 you need to find something closer to, or positive


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Nov 3 2005, 01:25 PM~4128340
> *striclylegit cc
> 
> yes correct it would rub beacuse it is lowered, if i tried the 22
> ...


 22s wont rub w/stock height...


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 3 2005, 03:47 PM~4129293
> *22s wont rub w/stock height...
> *




They will if it is the wrong offset. The backside of the rear tires will rub the frame if the rims have a negative offset. 


To answer his question the reason a bmw has such deep lip rims in the back is because you can run 12" rims in the back on an impala the widest you can go out back (with the correct offset) is 10.5". In order to run a wider rim you will need to have your frame mini-tubbed in the back. And up front the widest you will be able to run is a 10" and it will rub like hell every time you turn.






This impala is slammed on 22's but he has +15 offset. Running 255/30/22 up front and 285/30/22 in the back





















Yea best bet would be to run these Dub Rims:










They have a 6" lip but if you look close most of tha lip is behind tha spokes so it is a postivie offset rim and wont rub.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Nov 10 2005, 01:52 PM~4180434
> *They will if it is the wrong offset.  The backside of the rear tires will rub the frame if  the rims have a negative offset.
> To answer his question the reason a bmw has such deep lip rims in the back is because you can run 12" rims in the back on an impala the widest you can go out back (with the correct offset) is 10.5".    In order to run a wider rim you will need to have your frame mini-tubbed in the back.  And up front the widest you will be able to run is a 10" and it will rub like hell every time you turn.
> This impala is slammed on 22's  but he has +15 offset.  Running 255/20/22 up front and 285/30/22 in the back
> ...


Man those rims are off the freakin chain!! Are those for sale? can I get them used from you? Them tires are off the hook as well! I would not slam tha car and just run them with the 255/20/22 all the way around! Got to be a baller for a setup like that


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

also for that thing about the impala rubbing, an impala stock height is lower than a caprice stock height still, i think you can go pretty fat, like ace said he got 6" no rub soooo go for it homie!

255 20???? are you nuts??? do you want the worse ride ever??? atleast go something higher profile than that, thats pretty much like riding no tires at all, your ride will be rediculously, kinda like riding in a tractor pretty much itll be so bumpy


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

Typo on my part 255/30/22. Which I argee is pretty small. Hell I dont even think a 255/30/22 will stretch over anything bigger than a 22x9.5 rim and that is pushing it trying to get it on there. But if you are tryin to ride slammed that is the price you gonna have to pay. Or you might be able to get away with a 265/30/22 up front. Either way gonna still ride rough no getting away from it. If you wanna run stock height just get 265/35/22 and some stiff shocks.



Aces rims aint a tru 6" lip. If you measure from the hub i bet it is more like 3" or 4". The spokes on his rims bend back from the hub makin them "look" like 6" rims. Only way you gonna get a real 6" lip on these cars is to have some 3-piece wheels made and run 10.5 in the back


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@Nov 17 2005, 08:07 PM~4227652
> *Man those rims are off the freakin chain!! Are those for sale? can I get them used from you? Them tires are off the hook as well! I would not slam tha car and just run them with the 255/20/22 all the way around! Got to be a baller for a setup like that
> *



Not my rims but you should be able to find them anywhere they sell Dub brand wheels at. I think they are called Dub Big Homies.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah dubs arethe shit i almost bought my guys 96 tahoe 2 door with the 24" dub remixs for 7grand that would have been a COME UP but i didnt have the funds at the right time, figures


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

yea im a sit on my ass and wait til i find some used. They around just gotta be patient. my pockets arent that high to be buyin them NEW. What i want would probably cost $2500.00. Im lookin to spend around $1500. Check these out!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/22-INCH-CHR...sspagenameZWDVW

He said mount a balance wit tires 255/30zr22's was $1789.00. SHIT AINT THAT BAD.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------

